# Looking for a female gnome miniature



## The_lone_gunman (Mar 11, 2003)

Anyone know of any female gnome minitaures? Preferably a magic using type but any that I could convert to a sorcerer would be fine.

Thanks,

TLG


----------



## Wheggi and Progdog (Mar 12, 2003)

Try http://www.reapermini.com . . . if they don't carry one, no one does.

- Wheggi and Progdog


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 12, 2003)

I find the reaper site difficult to navigate.


----------



## kengar (Mar 12, 2003)

Perhaps I can help:

*THERE IS NO FEMALE GNOME MINI OF ANY KIND!! A POX ON ALL MINATURES COMPANIES!!*

ahhh, I feel refweshed 


Seriously, though, I spent quite a while searching for a female gnome mini for a player of mine's illusionist character. I even prowled ebay and other such places for possible discontinued ones. I never did find one. 

It is my hope that someone -whether it's WOTC or Reaper or GW or whoever- will finally go ahead and do a simple assortment of race/gender/class combos. i.e.:

Male/Female/{PC RACE}/Warrior
Male/Female/{PC RACE}/Archer
Male/Female/{PC RACE}/Wizard
Male/Female/{RACE}/Priest
Male/Female/{PC RACE}/Rogue-Sneak

I mean _*seriously*_, that's what? 70 Models? Sure it's a fair bit, and some would sell less than others; but how many "Gandalf/Merlin" clones does Reaper make now? 6? 10? If I were playing an "oddball" character, even if there was only the one "Female Half-Orc Wizard" mini available, I'd still be impressed by the company that gave me that option.

< /end rant>


----------

